# Awesome video about healing from trauma



## esroh (Jan 4, 2017)

Extremely valuable video imo:


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Nice video. Very simple and straightforward


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't feel any relief from this condition. I have listened to a lot of self help videos. I still feel unreal and ineffectual.

I don't want to get up in the morning bc it feels like a dream There's no sense of real in my reality.

It's such a lonely condition. And so so debilitating


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

Lexy67 said:


> I don't feel any relief from this condition. I have listened to a lot of self help videos. I still feel unreal and ineffectual.
> 
> I don't want to get up in the morning bc it feels like a dream There's no sense of real in my reality.
> 
> It's such a lonely condition. And so so debilitating


 Don't give up whether it's meds or therapy you can get better! I promise.


----------

